# Rubber stall mat recommendations



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

We have the 4x6 regualar stall mats. We used them in all the stalls and down the breezeway of the barn. These never move but they are super heavy. I purchased majority of our mats on craigslist and some at tractor supply. Where my kids take lessons with their trainer all the stalls use comfort stall matting system. The stalls feel amazing and I'm told the horses have done well on the surface. The stalls feel like a giant mattress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I like these; Dyno Rubber Utility Mats - FarmTek

Simply because they come in a variety of size, so they can be customized for different sized stalls to fit tightly and prevent leaking.
I do feel they could be thicker, since they're only 1/4 inch, but most horses I've seen on them have only used the stalls for a small portion of the day. 
The price is a little higher than I'd like when you factor in S&H, but oh well.

I'd love to see prices for the Comfort Stall and Stable Comfort systems. I prefer the rubber crumb mattress system as I've heard stories of the foam ones not working well.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

A friend has the interlocking ones and swears they are the "cat's Meow".

I had the 4 x 6 mats that are everywhere and they were okay, every few years I would have to put them back where they belong.

I now have mats I ordered from somewhere in Wisconsin or Minnesota. They are great they are 6 foot wide and as long as you want them. They custom cut them for me and they were perfect. The only time they moved was when the Clyde got down in the stall and couldn't get up. In trying to rise himself he got a hoof under one of the mats. Now that was a B###h to fix but it was doable. They have been installed for 9 years.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*rubber mats.*

do you put shaveings down at all.
as i put shaveings down to so that thay dont splash there legs and also gives them a bed to lye down on to.
the mats we have here are 6 foot long by 4 foot wide.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I recently did my stalls in concrete and laid the interlocking rubber mats. 3/4" thick, 6'x4'. LOVE them! I bought those little gripper tools to move them with and even though they weigh about 100# each I can drag them all over with the grippers. We keep ours swept off as their open air stalls lead out to individual open dirt "paddock" and that opens directly to a pasture. I find if I keep them swept clean the horses tend to do all of their business in the outer area leaving the mats clean for hay and proper foot care. If it rains they always have a mud free area to stand.

Got mine at C-A-L Ranch store. 4 12x12 stalls cost about $1200.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> A friend has the interlocking ones and swears they are the "cat's Meow".
> 
> I had the 4 x 6 mats that are everywhere and they were okay, every few years I would have to put them back where they belong.
> 
> I now have mats I ordered from somewhere in Wisconsin or Minnesota. They are great they are 6 foot wide and as long as you want them. They custom cut them for me and they were perfect. The only time they moved was when the Clyde got down in the stall and couldn't get up. In trying to rise himself he got a hoof under one of the mats. Now that was a B###h to fix but it was doable. They have been installed for 9 years.


Those sounds like Linear Rubber mats from Kenosha, WI. 
I have some that have been down for 14 years & have never budged at all. They are so closely fitted that a piece of paper can't fit between the 2 sections.

I would never use a thin mat unless it was one piece & secured to the walls. I boarded at a place that used thin strip mats & my horse somehow got her leg caught under them & fractured her splint bone struggling. Luckily she healed.

Thick, heavy & custom fitted to each stall is the safest way to go.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would only get the 3/4 thickness or thicker. I have some down just to keep them from eating off the dirt under the rain/shade covers. Just wish they would stop using them for a toilet.


----------

